# Joomla install



## smiguru (Jun 2, 2009)

I am looking to run Joomla on my web server.  I have:

OS FreeBSD 7.1 
Apache version 2.2.11
MySQL version 5.1.30 
PHP version 5.2.8

What is the best way to run the install?  Should I use the port install?  What if I want to host multiple sites?

A friend suggested using Webmin to manage the sites, but will that change how I install Joomla?

Thanks for the help, I'm a real newbie at this and any direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## BuSerD (Jun 2, 2009)

Best to compile the port. Webmin is fine but insecure if you allow access to the web interface on your external nic. Allow localhost only if you can. The installation of webmin does not change the install of Joomla afaik. Install Joomla first if that is a concern. The the Joomla documentation for more info on its usage.

Good luck


----------



## dougy (Jan 19, 2010)

*Joomla basics*

I've been attempting to get joomla working but after a day of utter frustration I'm just about to give the #*@&%$ thing away as a lost cause.  Is there a proper HOWTO available anywhere that doesn't make assumptions that everything works as its supposed to. Among other issues, with the exception of phpinfo.php, I can't get anything but a blank page. None of the dozens of tutorials / troubleshooting even hints at fixing a broken system. I fully realize that php is the *beep**beep**beep**beep**beep* of all *beep**beep**beep**beep**beep*es, but surely someone has figured a way to tame the thing !!!!


----------



## tingo (Jan 22, 2010)

smiguru said:
			
		

> What is the best way to run the install?  Should I use the port install?  What if I want to host multiple sites?



I use this approach:
1) install the Joomla port
2) for each site I want to host, I simply copy the installed files to a new directory


----------

